
Finding the Oldest Fossils of Butterflies Using a Human Nose Hair - kawera
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/10/science/fossils-butterflies-moths.html?pagewanted=all
======
DrScump
TL;DR:

“The nose hair has just the right length and springiness for getting a pollen
grain, or in this case the butterfly scale, to adhere to it,” Mr. van Eldijk
said. “I was just provided these by my professor, I don’t know whose nose hair
it was. It’s probably best not to ask.”

